# My 55 gallon adventure! Updated 12/4



## dtang21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great start! Awesome finds on all the parts. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the space:thumbsup:


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

To answer your question, the intake isn't really shrimp safe as baby shrimps can be extremely small. However, they might not swim that high up there as it's in the middle of the tank so a lot would survive. To make it extremely shrimp tank, you can just add a prefilter sponge on there (I'd avoid what everyone on the board seems to suggest in the fluval edge prefilters as those are too soft and will get clogged... I'd look for a harder type sponge, ones that aren't squishy but most plasticy).

That's a long ways away though  Good start to your tank. The only thing I'd suggest is getting some more hungry plants in there - the ones you have are a bit slower so if there's some stemmed background plants you were going to add later, I'd just add them now.

You also seem to be high tech with low tech substrate... not something I'd recommend. Do yourself a favor early and consider getting some better substrate that has nutrients in it like ada aquasoil, flourite, eco-complete, or akadama (there's a lot more taiwan/japanese brands out there that I'm sure are great but I haven't tried them). If you're on a budget, the price of the substrate can be daunting but it's worth it in the long run. Also I'm not sure how deep your substrate is right now, but it looks shallow and you may want to make it deeper if you're going to have large stemmed plants in there. I feel like decorative gravel could look alright but it's just not a great place to house plants and you've gone to the trouble of adding c02 so you'll want a beautiful carpet of some type of plant and some stemmed background plants I imagine (otherwise ditch the c02 and go low tech).


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughtful reply, I hope it's ok if I ask you a few questions in response to yours 



fusiongt said:


> The only thing I'd suggest is getting some more hungry plants in there - the ones you have are a bit slower so if there's some stemmed background plants you were going to add later, I'd just add them now.


I was doing Wysteria in the tank for forever and a day, however since that is more of a "low light" plant what suggestions would you have on me getting at the LFS or looking for to fill up the background? 



fusiongt said:


> You also seem to be high tech with low tech substrate... not something I'd recommend. Do yourself a favor early and consider getting some better substrate that has nutrients in it like ada aquasoil, flourite, eco-complete, or akadama (there's a lot more taiwan/japanese brands out there that I'm sure are great but I haven't tried them). If you're on a budget, the price of the substrate can be daunting but it's worth it in the long run. Also I'm not sure how deep your substrate is right now, but it looks shallow and you may want to make it deeper if you're going to have large stemmed plants in there. I feel like decorative gravel could look alright but it's just not a great place to house plants and you've gone to the trouble of adding c02 so you'll want a beautiful carpet of some type of plant and some stemmed background plants I imagine (otherwise ditch the c02 and go low tech).


This was on my to-do list just more in the future. The Substrate currently is about 1/2" above the black plastic on the tank. I don't want to push my luck but will changing the substrate along with my filter (which I replaced already) cause my tank to go into major cycle mode? I currently have livestock (fish) that I really wouldn't want to endanger. How quickly should I add the new substrate, will it be alright now with the mulm and the ferts that I am adding (man I still gotta find that info to post) how soon should I switch it? Can I have a hybrid of two different substrates using the current as a base, removing some and covering it up with more? 

(wow I guess that was more than a few questions)


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

So I got some plant substrate and am in the process of changing out about half of the old stuff and mixing it with about 40 lbs of the new stuff and I'm running my old HOB and the Canister right now to try to help with water circulation and to help clean up the mess that I just made...back to washing gravel :icon_eek:


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Wow I'm making a ton of mental notes on how I want to setup my next tank as I have now started to add 40 LBS of the Floramax that I just got.
Here is a picture of the bag, the guy at the store swore by it and it matched my color scheme.








So I wanted to give a little bit of an update to today's activities on my now 2 day project 

The New Substrate (to be added to approx 50% of the old stuff) Only two helpers today, the dog didn't want anything to do with it I think he knew the impending doom coming to the tank which has been running for approx 3ish years as you'll see in the next photo (included with some new plants REally excited about that!  )















Time to go fishing!!!!!!








He has to watch the entire way. I am currently running my canister and the HOB filter together to try and clear up this water a bit while I work on the CO2 setup and lines (also to dry out a bit, I've been washing substrate and laying it for ~2 hours at this point)








More to come later tonight including initial layout and plant placement!!!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

*Last Update for today*

OK End of the all day marathon!

So I have everything all set up although I know that I am going to be doing some tweaking in the future (things like cable management, hose management etc...)

So here is the setup CO2 system showing operational, the magic number for it to put a puff of CO2 into the system seems to be about 6 PSI








Now we have the tank setup, the water is clearing, the fish seem to be OK and I think I definitely like how it's set up now better....








Wow the last two days have flew by!!!!!!


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks better and I think all your stemmed plants will benefit from the better substrate


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

fusiongt said:


> Looks better and I think all your stemmed plants will benefit from the better substrate


Thanks, all of those plants are new with the exception of the moss ball (which I don't really think is a moss ball because i broke one of the two i had apart in an effort to split it and it just disintegrated), the xmas moss and the java fern

I have also now officially reached my goal of only natural in the tank there's only substrate, driftwood, rocks and plants now!! 

Here's this mornings update after it had time to cycle the water through overnight


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Update ---
Tank appears to be going through a mini cycle even with using the old filter any idea on how long I should expect it to have upped levels (I'm figuring its because of all the new substrate)


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

10/15 Update....

I wanted to add some close up shots of some of the plants (already getting growth) and I wanted to kind of have a starting base on things such as the xmas moss and the java fern and to see if it improves









































I also got a Coralife digital powerstrip/timer (with the eventual plan of adding LED moonlights that would go on when the main lighting goes off)









I also performed some MUCH needed cable management

I also had to exchange the CO2 when I went in the guy looked at me and said "How long have you had this tank? We haven't labelled tanks like this in forever, I can't refill your tank, I have to exchange it" which may explain why I had no pressure he said that the tank was several years since it's last fill.

So I guess I will see how the new tank does today while I'm at work

Any comments are very welcome and appreciated (as well as suggestions)

New Light Schedule:
2PM-11PM (my normal viewing times when I am home)
7AM-2PM - (some ambient indirect sunlight, nothing major but there is some)

I could use some help figuring out a CO2 Schedule...


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

Good job...
Wise decision to add plant soil.

IMO you could cut down the photo period a bit, except if during those hours there s a period of dimmed lighting or moon light. Keep an eye on the plants behavior, and for any algae bloom. That will be your main hint that your tank is doing or not doing well...

As far as CO2 is concerned, I would suggest that it turns on half to an hour after lights on and turns off about an hour before lights out, or dial a low bubble rate and start it with the lights letting it build concentration while plants increase their photosynthetic rate. 

Bubble count, well you can start with a couple of bubbles per sec and monitor it for a few days to see if you need to dial it a bit up or down. Be careful not to have too much CO2 by the end of the photo period...ideally you will want very little. 

Keep in mind that inline reactor tend to be quite efficient in dissolving CO2.

Hope I helped a bit.
If anyone else disagrees or has something to add please do so.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Ihs said:


> Good job...
> As far as CO2 is concerned, I would suggest that it turns on half to an hour after lights on and turns off about an hour before lights out, or dial a low bubble rate and start it with the lights letting it build concentration while plants increase their photosynthetic rate.
> 
> Bubble count, well you can start with a couple of bubbles per sec and monitor it for a few days to see if you need to dial it a bit up or down. Be careful not to have too much CO2 by the end of the photo period...ideally you will want very little.
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I have been turning on the CO2 when I wake up, while there's a good amount of ambient non direct sunlight, you figure that I am wasting CO2 during those times ?

Thanks for the tip about turning it off about an hour before, I have been turning it off right before picking up another digital timer for the CO2 controller, I'm just waiting to see if the PH controller is an easy fix or not first.

Currently I am at ~17 BPM and the drop tester on the side of the tank shows GREEN and I am not seeing any lethargy from the fish or the shrimp, I am seeing good growth on the Hornwort (I think that's what my little ghost shrimp is happily chillin on)









I really can't wait to see where this tank is in a few weeks! I'm pretty excited to see if I can grow enough plants to cover up all of the equipment behind the glass (filter tubes, cords, etc etc) I have yet to be able to get a tank to do that


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you have already found a CO2 value that works for you. Don't know what drop tester your using but if I am not mistaken most have the green as indication of an ideal level of CO2.

I see no reason why to turn it on during ambient light periods. You fauna and flora have been breathing CO2 out all night long so there is already some in the water. Not much if you have a good water agitation but still some. 

If you want you can try Seachem excel. Its liquid carbon source which can supplement your CO2 injections so you have a bit more CO2 in your tank during ambient light (don't use the full amount suggested for your tank size- you will want to supplement not increase). It is also claimed that it helps with algae too, but I don't know how your critters will react...Do a little research on the matter just to be on the safe side.

It takes patience and a lot of asking and reading to grow them tall and thick. 
I think you are off to a good start..
You are at a good place. There are a lot of knowledgeable ppl on this forum you can really help you as long as you ask and you show interest.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

So I thought that I would throw in a small update

I was getting some good growth here but they were coming in all different sizes all over and growing oddly so I re-arranged and replanted most of these:









My Moss has been taking off, in fact with the tank maintenance I was able to ease enough off while doing a slight movement that I was able to cover the rest of the top of the rock....getting ready for my plans to move the moss over the rest of the rocks.....


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

For the first time since the change, I have plants visibly releasing oxygen into the water tonight when I came home from work!









Not quite sure why the image didn't save in the right position


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Update 10/23/12

Think I'm going to start taking pictures before my Wednesday maintenance just so I can keep track of it over time

So without further delay....









As for an equipment update, my friend has ascertained that the PH controller has a bad chip and he is on the hunt to find one so I can get that going, I will also be trying to find some LED moonlights for night time viewing


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

*Did a quick trim on tonight*

So the Carolina Fanwort got a trim tonight in order to help it grow at the same level, I took the trimmings and replanted them below to keep the low to high appearance going

















Have also adjusted the CO2 and have now increased to about 75 BPM and have been seeing larger/increased pearling and the inhabitants seem to be alright with it. Going to edge it up just a bit more the next week to attempt to get some super growth to get through the algae phase...


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Got some flame moss in from H4n and some SS mesh and promptly added them









Will be adding more Rocks to create caves and hiding spaces and to scape it a bit more so those will be coming soon


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

*What a week it's been*

So now that things seem to be in a much more stable place in the tank I thought that I would give an update as to what I've done

*Things added this week*

More rocks for caves for some Bristlenoses coming in I can't wait!!!! 
Pfertz Root tabs -- already seeing POSITIVE results
About 3 dozen ghost shrimp (traded in some guppies trying to get rid of them -- the guppies)

*Things taken out*

About 6 Adult Female Guppies (all quite ready to give birth) and some fry Off to the LFS but they were Fancy Guppies so someone will get a bundle of joy MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Did a good trimming - Having quite a bit of success with excel in getting rid of the BBA and haven't seen much being added so I think I have everything balanced out
About 1/3 of a bucket of plant trimmings between the Fern, some moss that was BBA ridden, and trimmed back other plants

*Other good things this week*

Bristlenose Plecos coming in Added small hiding areas througout the tank and created 3-4 mini caves for them
Made a cave area out of the xmas moss in the left hand side of the tank
Shrimp population seems to not be dying off as bad as it was
I'm seeing a small section of snails surviving in the tanks, I am sure they came in with some plants but are quite readily cleaning up the algea that I have been killing off, soon they will meet their end with the YoYo loaches
The Amazon swordlet plants have been doing great in the three days since I added the pfertz and are growing nicely

I had a great week with Algea this week and I think that I am starting to come out of the woods now using excel in conjunction with my CO2 setup (WOOT WOOT) I only had to scrape a few quarter size areas of the glass this week where the previous weeks I had been scraping basically the entire tank walls!

In other news my buddy is still tinkering with the PH controller, it's not any of the chips or processors so he's moving on to the resistors and diodes and fun stuff Can't wait to have that to get that running in the tank. I am also trying to plan out some other changes including covering the back wall with black, and working on some LED moonlights for late night viewing 

Anyways onto the things which I am sure you all want to see....This week's pics!

*Before*
Here is a full shot of the tank








Some great growth from everyone in the tank, especially the carolina!








*After*








So you can see I did quite a bit of trimming and I rebunched and replanted the trimmings from the Carolina, it's starting to get fuller over there which is what I wanted, soon I will let it start taking off and then I will be sharing 

Anyways guys thanks for viewing and for all of the awesome help I have been getting the last few weeks, I am seeing so much come around in this tank and my wheels are spinning for more tanks to come!

As always your comments and suggestions are always welcome!!!!!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

*Getting it moving again*

So after the smackdown that I laid on the BBA with excel spot dosing I melted my Val.....









You can see the damage I did with the excel (lesson learned) 









However the good news is that there appears to be a few runners coming off so I gave the bigger leaves a STRONG trimming to get rid of any leaves which didn't appear healthy or with spots that appeared to be excel ridden. The good news is that in doing that I moved a few of them around and the root system is awesome so I'm hoping for a good bounceback!

I have been getting some great growth out of the 2x2 flame moss mesh (which has shot up overnight, great moss from H4n)









The Xmas moss has had good growth and in fact with tonight's trimming I was able to finish covering the rock up front there so now I can get ready to start moving it across the other rocks









And here is the current tonight The swordlets look good and the LFS had a plant with red so I figured that I would give it a try









Also on a sidenote the algae issue has pretty much cleared up as well, I have adjusted lighting and have lightened up the fert dosing so coupled with the addition of some bristlenose plecos have really turned that issue around, I only found 1 or 2 very small dots tonight on the glass.

Thanks for dropping by, I will be posting some new pics of my 10 gallon tomorrow, I'm redoing it to get ready for some shrimp


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Just wanted to add an update:

I went out and got some black background and it makes a world of difference!

Tank as of about 5 minutes ago!


----------



## Chipster55 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well Done!!! Just curious what kind of fert system dosing you are using? Maybe I missed it. The main thing that has kept my algae in check is lots of C02. That was the best advice I got during my plant and algae learning curve. My dropchecker is usually close to yellow and fish are fine. However every tank is different so keep an eye on fish. You could probably give me some pointers on the Xmas moss. I tried to tie it on my driftwood and it wouldn't stay. It was a pain for me as I had to either gather all moss from all over aquarium and reattach or throw it away to keep tank looking good. But great job!!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Hey Chipster, sorry I missed your reply! I've been busy with school and stuff.

The xmas moss to the driftwood is simply attached with black cotton thread when I initially attached it I did it to keep it flush with the wood kind of in an alternating wrap pattern and it's done great ever since.... Try not to put it on too thick though because itll just melt and turn to soup 

Update to follow momentarily


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

*12/19/12 Update*

WHEW so I figured that I would get this updated while I have about five minutes or so tonight 

The XMAS moss has happily been filling in and is just about due for a trim and attachment to the rocks to get that moving, I tried the mesh on the rocks however the fish knock it off so it's time for some attachment measures :icon_eek:









I thought this was a cool shot with the guppies at the top yea I know they're there for the air because the CO2 is running happily tonight -- on a side note they keep breeding I was down to 4 a month or so ago....









One of my YOYO's chillin in the cabomba I've pulled most of it up and replanted it so it's more dense in the corner which has opened up some room for IDK what I'll figure something out









These baby Amazons are just about ready to be put up to look for a new home what do you think?









Even the swords like the cabomba updated setup









And the Moneyshot AKA the FTS 









Thanks guys, as always suggestions, comments, questions are welcome


----------



## Chipster55 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great looking Tank...What are you using for ferts and which system. Just curious because I've finally got my to perfect levels using EI and plently of C02 (which in my opinion is the best combatant against Algae)


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Hey and thanks! 

Other than the substrate (Flora-max) I use pfertz root tabs in conjunction with a liquid regiment which I got from nilocg on the boards here. I'm actually having to re-acclimate the fish to the CO2 now apparently after being one day without it you have to start the process over again (so a mental note for me to make sure that I check the guages daily)


----------



## Jaques (Jan 23, 2013)

I am just curious, how was the plant growth with the old lights?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Jaques - The plant growth the old lights was very minimal, although plants like Wysteria and Java Fern did OK, I really didn't see any good growth until swapping out the lights. 

Mosses did semi ok but would often start to brown the longer they got.

EDIT -- Wow I am overdue for an update on this thread, I just did a massive thinning in the tank, I'll have to see if I can't get some pictures taken this week.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

So yea totally overdue for an update here.....it's turned into a jungle and is going to be getting a trim down tonight


----------



## PhillyMurse (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, what a huge difference since the last update. It's looking great! When I went high-tech with my 55 I was blown away with the growth. What light are you using? I feel like I just read it on the previous page but can't remember.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, yea I'm trimming down the vals and the sword tonight, I found some unhealthy leaves in there so hoping the healthy ones will bounce back.... Some of the vals I trimmed were ~3' It's overdue

I use the CoralLife T5HO but I replaced the bulbs with Daylight Bulbs

Somehow I ended up getting duckweed which magically balanced out a lot of the algae although I still have some green dust on the sides


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Drew
Quick question....do you like floramax as a substrate? I'm thinking of using it and your tank /plants are impressive. If you had to do it again, would you use the floramax?

Thanks


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I've had pretty decent luck with it so far, but I couple it with root fert tabs and regular column doses as well. 

I just set up another tank with the midnight black floramax but I'm not really planning much in the lines of rooted plants, however I am getting quite healthy roots with this.

This is a 50/50 mix in this tank, one day I'm going to break it down and resubstrate the bottom of it so it's fully eco complete but I think that will be on the next move that I have. Here's a picture of the roots I'm getting in the front










As you can see I don't really do much work with the gravel letting the mulm do it's thing naturally in the tank and I've got enough plant cover in here to keep nitrates really low, even with the fish load and ferts.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Great root growth. 

I get the impression most people feel the step up into Eco complete to be with the money. It sounds like you feel the same?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Yea I'm pretty happy with the growth I've gotten, like I said make sure you add the root tabs though, I do it every so often


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

So yea, I'm totally due to do a major overhaul in this tank, I got some more planted substrate to try to create a more rooted plant friendly environment and will be doing a big trim, I've been having some algae issues (partially I think because I got some plants which weren't happy and I didn't properly QT them)


Here is how I sit before I get to work today....hopefully the fish aren't too mad!










If you look closely you can see the algae on the filter intake for the HOB and there's small smatterings of Green Dust, BBA so I've got some work ahead of me today...

I'm more than likely going to be doing a bit of a rescape while I'm at it so hopefully I'll have some updated pictures for all of you later tonight or tomorrow after the dust clears!

Today's Menu:

Canister Filter Servicing
Intake cleaning on both filteres
Trim out all pieces that are heavily afflicted with any algae
Creating a few caves for the plecos and yo yo loaches
Add some more substrate almost like adding a cap
Weekly 10% water change
Spreading out Vals and replanting them to look more natural

Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Your knowledge and your tank have come a long way! The difference is incredible, so props for that 

I'm looking forward to your updates haha


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

AguaTropical said:


> Your knowledge and your tank have come a long way! The difference is incredible, so props for that
> 
> I'm looking forward to your updates haha


Thanks!!! Yea I seem to be more on the forums than anything else. I'm always reading and trying to help those with anything that I've learned. It's a lot of fun to come here :hihi:

As I've been digging through the tank (I'm currently on the Val's) and I'm seeing lots of room for improvement for the future. A lot of them are clumped together and that's causing some flow issues and some of my algae issues in the back corner.

I just hope that I don't kill my Vals though, some of them are taking a pretty serious trim and I'm also breaking mother plants off from plantlets to try to encourage some growth, I'll be laying some plant substrate that matches the scheme tonight but I think that this tank's project is going to be a bit more than I thought, I've still got some Vals left to pull 

I'm betting that the next 24 hour overhaul is gonna get me in trouble LOL...

Here's some of the mess Just for Fun!!!

This mess was hidden by my mini fiss (note the mini fiss is 100% healthy with no algae except a tuft of bba here and there -- part of the reason for the treatment) This stuff is literally adhered to the rocks, bleach won't even coax it off!










IDK why it's not rotating, but here is where I'm at right now. I couldn't see any of this algae behind all of the plants, now that I know that it's there I can start fighting it, I thought I was having a BBA problem....









Some trimmings thus far, you can see I'm weed eating right now, if it's in the bucket under light and I see algae I'm cutting it off, I'm not treating I'm pruning, I want as much out of this tank as possible and I want it out tonight LOL










You can see here some of the Vals had to be trimmed down pretty heavily....










Other major trim downs









My biggest worry is that the vals are going to melt due to the uprooting and replanting I guess we should keep our fingers crossed! I'm going to be adding the last of my pfertz tabs tonight when I replant it hoping to help them along.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

drewsuf82 said:


> OK so I made the decision that when and IF I ever went high tech that I would start a tank journal....
> 
> *The Following is Information about the setup of the tank*
> Size: 55 Gallon Standard
> ...


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks wow I guess this is seriously overdue for an update.... As soon as the semester ends


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Well if it's seriously due for an up-date, can we assume that means it's ready for a couple of pictures ?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

So yea I guess I can do a small update  Nothing big other than a few shots I liked that I've taken over the last week or so.

It's been a fun few months since the update. Still have random spotty breakouts of BBA but they are getting less and less sporadic and I think that I'm getting there! All of the other algae issues have all but disappeared. I've replaced the PH controller with a functioning one and I've been going through a lot less co2 in the last month or so as well. Plant growth has been great the last month since making that change.

I've also been doing tap for water changes and RODI 0 TDS for top offs. I've found that the tank has shown better growth since doing so and TDS has actually been balanced without the up swings just using tap to top it off (our TDS tap is horrible).

I've also switched over to a heavier fert dosing and have seen a lot of the dust style algae disappear as well. It's unbelievable the growth that I've been having in this tank on a weekly basis. It's been nice doing the RAOKs and trades lately to give back to yall.

Snails continue to be pretty heavy in the tank, however since my acquisition of assassin snails (That I'm working on breeding in another tank) I pull out 3 to 5 snails at lights out over to that tank and I've been seeing a reduction in numbers.

I've also been on a duckweed removal TANGENT and have mostly frogbits at the top, much easier to manage and gives the same benefits 

Also have added some ottos which have been cruising about the tank lately as well. Man those little guys are fun to watch dance around a tank on the glass.
Anyway here's some pics 

Close up of the java fern the lower leaves are still there because the plantlets on part of them haven't developed roots yet. I've been getting awesome air bubbles on the underside of these leaves since changing the co2 over to the controller









Some pearling action going on with the cabomba









Top down shot looking at a molly and some guppies, sorry camera is hard to focus.









95% free of duckweed. This pond snail approves!









Some more frogbit, I love this plant my project the next few weeks is to be rid of the duckweed 100% to an outdoor porch setup I'm planning! That way I can still provide TPT with raoks of it 









The swordtail loves this area of the tank, he's usually right there most of the time until the female comes around and then he's after her. If someone could identify this stem that'd be GREAT









Some growth at the center of the tank, they are almost ready for splitting 









Here's the best thing I have for a Full Tank shot at the moment as you can see I've had excellent growth and will be ready for a good root plant thinning soon 









So I guess that's it for this update! Thanks for tuning in and if any of you have any suggestions or comments as always they are more than welcome


----------

